# Curly hairs on lower back/butt area.



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

So my boy is a longhair, and he has a few waves here and there, but his lower back has these curls that stick straight up, makes it look like he has an afro. I try to brush them out everyday, but they still stick up a bit.

I noticed that the hair back there is A LOT thicker than the rest of his coat, and I always get a ton of hair out when I brush. Will the hairs straighten out a bit do you think? I know his coat still has a fair bit of changing to do.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It has been my experience that on all animals the lower back appears to shed out more but I think it is just that loose hair migrates that direction to join the "native" loose hair. Since your dog is fairly young, his "afro" may be a bit less wild in adulthood.


----------



## Inziladun (Jan 14, 2010)

I guess I forgot to mention, he'll be 6months this Wednesday.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

middleofnowhere said:


> It has been my experience that on all animals the lower back appears to shed out more but I think it is just that loose hair migrates that direction to join the "native" loose hair. Since your dog is fairly young, his "afro" may be a bit less wild in adulthood.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I've never seen a GSD with an Afro, but my imagination is running wild! As your pup grows older its coat will probably change a number of times. So all that fuzz will just be a memory.... 
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My dogs are short coated but they do have more wave in their butt above their tail. It doesn't lay quite the same way as the hair in the rest of the coat. It's hard to see in pictures but the hair is a little coarser and thicker there also. And actually I would say it only gets thicker as the "pants" come in. Some GSDs, especially LCs have very thick hair on the backs of their legs and their butt.

I'm looking but I think this is the best I have to show what's going on with the coat. You can see just above his tail there's a more wave. When I brush him out, or bathe him it's a little more apparent...


----------

